# Hardcore lady, lol, good for her



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Off another site. Gets hit by car, gets up and takes care of business!

Store Owner Shoots Would-Be Robber Dead 

Last Edited: Friday, 23 May 2008, 10:36 AM EDT 
Created: Friday, 23 May 2008, 10:20 AM EDT 

MyFox Local News 

MT. GILEAD, N.C. (WGHP) -- A woman shot a robber to death after he and another man rammed their car into her convenience store, police said.

According to police, Joseph McRae and Jeffrey Lyles attempted to rob the shop owned by Bouaphan Chanthunom on McLeod Rd. The pair rammed their car through the front of the store and Chanthunom, knocking her to the ground.

After getting up, Chanthunom grabbed her rifle and started firing at the two men. She shot and killed the driver, McCrae, and injured Lyles. She was taken to a hospital for injuries sustained after the building partially collapsed on her.

According to police, no charges will be filed against the store owner because the shooting was in self-defense.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad she came out on top and OK.:smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You should know better than to make a woman mad.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Man, talk about your bad days! Not only does she get run over and shoot two guys, but the building collapses on her. Yikes.

Tough lady. Glad she kicked butt. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Stay in the fight. No matter what!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

When will the government do something to stop violent criminals and the emotionally challenged from having ready access to these deadly 4-wheeled weapons?!?!?!?! I for one think there should be some kind of licensing process before people are allowed to operate an automobile. That way cars will _never_ be able to used for criminal and or violent purposes! 

:watching:


----------

